# The shooting in Paris



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

This terrible those pepole were just out enjoy there life and ended up being gunned down.
My hart and payers goes to out the families...... 

Did the terrorist that did this not not see the gun free zone sines?
Maybe they need to have them written in Arabic 

If this happened in a free state like Texas or West Virginia do you think the outcome 
might have been different?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This could happen in any city in the states.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Not to hijack the thread, but the black lies matter movement is already whining because the terror attack in Paris made the news world wide. They are demanding that their cause be given world wide news coverage and importance.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

6811 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but the black lies matter movement is already whining because the terror attack in Paris made the news world wide. They are demanding that their cause be given world wide news coverage and importance.


Link?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Link?


Mizzou Activists Complain About Paris Stealing the Spotlight


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mish said:


> Link?


My kids told me it was posted in social media...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow. I think I've seen it all. Reality left the station. There is no way this can be real. I am glad my grandfather who fought in New Guinea in WW2 and never spoke a word of it to me is gone. There is no way this is the country he fought for.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Religious zealots bent on killing as many infidels as possible to go to heaven are hard to to prevent. Being armed limits the damage they do. A pork chop shoved up the a$$ prevents heaven for the Muslim zealot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mizzou Activists Complain About Paris Stealing the Spotlight


Maybe they can start killing themselves for attention and to solve multiple problems at the same time.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Even cnn is ragging on islamic extremism. About time. But it wont last.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> This could happen in any city in the states.


It can and it will. Do you think Jonny Jihad hasn't considered americans flooding the malls on black Friday? Talk about a target rich environment. Europe is commiting suicide and we will follow.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> not to hijack the thread, but the black lies matter movement is already whining because the terror attack in paris made the news world wide. They are demanding that their cause be given world wide news coverage and importance.


now, if 130 of them were killed during a demonstration of theirs, leaders doa, ok, world wide news worthy.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> now, if 130 of them were killed during a demonstration of theirs, leaders doa, ok, world wide news worthy.


For them it should be more 130, every stinking one of them would be nice.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

6811 said:


> For them it should be more 130, every stinking one of them would be nice.


Wow, just wow.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

The reality of it is, there's not enough people carrying to make a real difference. Of the people who do carry, so few have fired a weapon under this amount of stress.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> Even cnn is ragging on islamic extremism. About time. But it wont last.


As long as they continue to include the word "extremism" they don't fully understand it.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I agree.

This is not extremism. This is standard operating procedure for Islam.

Even the so called "moderates" turn to violence when you disagree or say "no thanks" to learning about this particular religion.

They say "come and learn about the Qu'ran and Islam" and I say "Nah thanks" and immediately it is turned into an attack on me for being "uneducated...racist...biggoted.."

Hey guys...I just don't want to learn about your religion. Sure other religions have had violent movements IN THE PAST...but that shit is over. It's squashed. You're the only religion on the face of this planet that still allows large groups of your religion to organize, militarize, and mobilize against a world that is widely civilized.



Slippy said:


> As long as they continue to include the word "extremism" they don't fully understand it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm ashamed to say that I have read the quar'an more than I have read the bible. You know what they say, know your enemy and know their ways.


----------

